
Flexible systems are the next frontier of machine learning [video] - jcueto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnunp-EymJQ#t=245
======
dmix
Talk starts at 4:05, you can skip the intro without missing anything:
[https://youtu.be/Jnunp-EymJQ?t=245](https://youtu.be/Jnunp-EymJQ?t=245)

~~~
dang
Added above. Thanks!

